# My opinion about compound bows for survival



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

And my opinion is always right 
In my you ger years I was quite into archery. Not for any prcatical reason, just shits and giggles.
Ive heard over the years a lot of opinions about the use of compound bows for survival. 
Quite a few seem to say that compounds are a terrible option for survival because, complicated, easy to brake difficult to repair, arrows are expensive... Get a gun and so on.

After giving it much thought ive come to the conclusion that compound bows are a decent tool for survival.

The can break easily: Well ok, so can your gun, knife, bov or pretty much anything. Nothing lasts forever.

Difficult to repair in the field: That really depends on if you know what your doing. Can you fix your gun in the field ?
Yes its true that compounds require some specialised equipment to repair them (bow press) comes to mind. People seem to have the impression this is some big piece of equipment that you bolt to the floor of your workshop. In reality you can get a small bow press that is nothing more than a few strings and a small ratchet that fits in a bag. You do carry tools to fix your guns right ? 

Cams can be bent or derailed: Carry some spares and a few extra strings.

You will run out of arrows before I run out of bullets: Probably true... But arrows can be retrieved. Try with a bullet in the field.

Its slow: Slower than a bullet yes. Slower to reload true. I suppose there might be a time when we will have to mow down a relentless hoard of charging zombies. I do have a gun for that lol but really... You can come up with reasons that anything is to slow or to little power. Hundreds of super zombies all hopped up on caffiene and sugar and they are coming for you!

And yes back to (everything breaks down) Given long enough with no infastructure to do proper repairs bows and guns and pretty much everytning will break down. Bullets will run out, arrows will run out.
Advantage ? If you know your way around a bow and your somewhat handy... Make a new one out of sticks and sinue or whatever. Primitive bows and spears... Were around long before guns. However thats not saying you cant piece together some sort of primitive firearm. It can be done.

Bows are quite accurate with a little practice and have the added benefit of being somewhat silent.
Thay can and have been used to take down everything from the smallest fluffy critter to the biggest baddest critters in North America. What are tou trying to drop ? A zombie T Rex on caffiene and sugar ? Get a tank lol

Cant spray and pray with a bow... Im crying  

No MOA at 1000 yards ? Actually bows can be quite accurate out to 1000 yards competitively. We dont hear much about the practical aplication because of whats considerered "ethical" all is fair in love and war (and survival)

Although I do keep my guns handy I see no reason that a good compound bow or any bow cant be a valuable tool for survival. Dont forget... Bows were used long before guns and are still going strong.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

As a competitive archer I would love to see someone REACH 1000 yards with an arrow, much less to do so accurately. 

Before anyone brings up ancient archers of forgotten times, let's keep in mind that the average yew bow employed by midieval archers had a draw weight in excess of 100 lbs. Minimum 90lbs, I've seen evidence of an actual average of 185lbs. I'd venture 90% of people who use bows struggle above 65lbs in modern times


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll start looking for a bow with my last mag.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

A bow is just another tool, like everything else, it has a place. the more tools you know how to use and have the more versatility you can be. We all have our go to tool but its better to have a plan b,c,d and so on.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am not a bow hunter but I know plenty of them. Most will not take a shot at game beyond 50 yards. Most compound bows today are under 300 fps. Maybe the traditional longbow can do long range but I highly doubt there is any accuracy involved. Too many variables like crosswinds, etc. They used to fire volleys into formations of enemy soldiers... That is a very large target. Plus you will need heavy duty arrows to handle that kind of stress. Also, as Jak mentioned, good luck drawing and accurately aiming any bow like that. Unless you're very strong you won't be doing it more than a few times. If at all. 

Anybody know what the average range on a crossbow is?


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree about the plan A,B,C and so on. Ive seen archery shots out to 1000 yards. Im not saying this is very accurate or normal. This was long range competitive. Large targets on the ground. Just saying range is largely a matter of skill. As far as gun vs bow, I would be using guns, bows, spears whatever it takes to get the job done. My point was more towards those ive read that say bows (compound specifficaly) have no place in a survival situation. Hehe yes the draw weight of bows can be restrictive... All I can say is get stronger


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Perhaps I worded that wrong. Im not saying go out and be a long range bow sniper. Im saying it does have the range ive seen it.
But most people would be using one up close and probably in a weight they can handle. If you want 1000 yards by all means a rifle is a better choice.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am an accomplished compound bow hunter. I have since retired the compound in favor of a crossbow due to shoulder injury. As far as a personal protection weapon? Bows are antiquated. I would sooner rip apart a foe with my bare hands or with a knife. Bows are quiet and they are damned effective. They have their place to be sure. It would not be my primary choice for a stealth weapon either. They are too cumbersome. A good knife would just be more effective.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most peeps I talk to about this don't even know what 300 yards looks like let alone 1000. I was a sniper for 5 long and grueling years so I know a thing or two about shoot 'in 
not flaming you just trying to keep it real is all. peace bro.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Let's play this out. Bow uses in survival situations.
save ammo and use arrows to hunt. If you pay attention to what you are doing you can recover an arrow 95% of the time. Practical
Single enemy, or enemies spread out over wide area. A bow is quieter than a gun. I don't care how quiet your whisper gun is, my bow is quieter.
If you learn to stalk properly one man with a bow can overcome a larger force with guns. This requires specialized training, but is just as useful with firearms, possibly more so. 
Resupply. You can't shoot homemade arrows out of a decent compound bow. They will shatter, likely injuring you and breaking the bow.
Skill. Anyone can shoot a compound bow, shooting a recurve or long bow (any traditional bow) requires more skill. The arrows flex horizontally instead of vertically with a traditional bow. Tradiation all bows do not let off and require more strength than a compound bow of equal weight. 

Conclusion. If you are willing to lug around a bow and arrows, if you stock a sufficient quantity of arrows, if you take the time to learn to shoot, if you posses the tools and skill to maintain a bow and arrows, if you train with your gear, a compound bow is a good prep.
If you do none of these things, but still want a bow, a traditional bow is a better prep, but unless you practice you will be very hungry/dead.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I am an accomplished compound bow hunter. I have since retired the compound in favor of a crossbow due to shoulder injury. As far as a personal protection weapon? Bows are antiquated. I would sooner rip apart a foe with my bare hands or with a knife. Bows are quiet and they are damned effective. They have their place to be sure. It would not be my primary choice for a stealth weapon either. They are too cumbersome. A good knife would just be more effective.


But can you sneak within knife range of an alert foe? Or food? Especially a foe or food in open ground?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When I learned ,recurves where top dog.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Side thought... blow gun for small game? Poison darts for foe?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Side thought... blow gun for small game? Poison darts for foe?


Got one


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I have to say I agree with most of the replies. Medic 33 I dont take it as a flame at all I couldnt agree more. Csi-tech I would actually prefer a knife in most cases myself  A bow is actually at the bottom of my list. Just trying to point out my thoughts on why they have their place.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I personally find a bow useful and have several. Knives, guns, tomahawks and baseball bats can be use full too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Been using the same bow for > 30 years now. Went through a few strings and a bunch of arrows. It's been shot thousands of times and some of my arrows are silver from wearing off the anodizing. I go through more fletches, knocks, and points/broadheads than anything on the bow.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have made many successful adventure shots at 100 yards. My effective range can probably be extended out to 50 yards id a deer is in the open, standing there reading a book or something. They will "jump string" if you push the envelope too much. My bow is extremely fast at 365 FPS. But those wiley old whitetails can dip very quickly allowing the bolt to glide harmlessly over their back.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a old browning bow that was my fathers, that i shoot on occations. I would agree that a bow would be of great use if SHTF. I hope that you have more than just that bow tho, when S goes down. just sayin....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

To properly service a compound bow you would have to have spare strings, harnesses, grease, serving material and a host of fasteners not to mention a bow press. Compound or Cross would be impractical. Stick with a recurve.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Take all that time and energy spent learning bow hunting and learn forge and casting then youll never run out of parts or shells if you learn some basic chemistry to make your own powder. Youll also benefit from the other useful things that a forge can contribute rather than just having a sub par backup to your backup gun.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> To properly service a compound bow you would have to have spare strings, harnesses, grease, serving material and a host of fasteners not to mention a bow press. Compound or Cross would be impractical. Stick with a recurve.


Amen to that!

Recurve is all I ever shoot. Much more reliable, and plenty of take down power. If one takes the time to learn to shoot it properly, it can be a fantastic hunting/defense companion.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Take all that time and energy spent learning bow hunting and learn forge and casting then youll never run out of parts or shells if you learn some basic chemistry to make your own powder. Youll also benefit from the other useful things that a forge can contribute rather than just having a sub par backup to your backup gun.


You MIGHT learn to make some blackpowder for ML guns, you will need animal pizz, sulfur, and quality hardwood charcoal. No chance you will ever make smokeless in a home lab.

However a forge is a good investment, save your scrap, and learn the craft. You can make a home forge from an old truck brake drum and some plumbing supplies, then you need some air/bellows. Hardwood charcoal can be made. Other things like hammers/anvil to get started then you make the rest. Also will need some flux.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

there is nothing wrong with a bow for survival, think about this you shoot an animal for food with what ever intergalactic master blaster you want and everyone with in a 5 mile radius knows someone just shot something, with a bow they don't, double the same thing at night. also some of those Kevlar vests don't stop broad heads or some field points( the really pointy ones) , Now I'm not going to lay down my gun and pick up a bow just because, all I'm saying is a skilled archer would surprise you on what they can do.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

ApexPredator said:


> Take all that time and energy spent learning bow hunting and learn forge and casting then youll never run out of parts or shells if you learn some basic chemistry to make your own powder. Youll also benefit from the other useful things that a forge can contribute rather than just having a sub par backup to your backup gun.


Why not learn both? Especially starting out, you will likely only spend about an hour practicing with a bow. And I know few people who can wield a hammer all day long.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and I almost forgot, they make bullet inserts for the tip on the arrow kind of like a bang stick -kind of weird but interesting

Bow-Mag .38 / .357 Arrowhead - 597900, Broadheads & Points at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I spent hours shooting from 15 yds to 50 yds. When I hit the 6 in circle at 50, 3 times in a row I'd stop. I would mix up the yardages and shoot from a stream bed and from trees. Yes sometimes got lucky, but spent hours most times getting to the 50 3 shot. If I missed at one range I will go to another, that is start over. This was bare finger shooting and the first few months hurt (releases are a crutch you don't need nor want). I'm not as good now, but still shoot the same bow/arrows. If I had to hunt or protect myself I am confident that I can, might need to practice a bit for 50 3 shot.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It is a tool. It has its purpose. It should not be discounted. It is easily outdone.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

honestly traps at 5 to 10 times more effective than bows or rifles are silent and essentially never run out. Traps are part of my preps


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My recurve bow icon is Fred Eichler. That guy is accurate, deadly and grateful for everything he takes with his recurve. He's also funny. There aren't too many things on God's supper table that can't be taken with a recurve bow.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I think knowing how to make a bow in the wild would be a cool skill to practice while out camping.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From scratch you had better find an Osage tree, an elk, obsidian, learn flintnapping and have a good knife.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I am just curious why the focus on such primitive skills I got it, its cool but honestly there will be steel and iron and aluminum and copper and brass laying around for, ummm decades. Unless the SHTF for you is being stranded away from civilization like a pacific island or something. Again I would love to learn to tiller my own bow but I wont be making it primitively it will be for personal challenge and nostalgia


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess we are dealing with a SHTF +100 years? I'm good for at least a few years.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am one of the few people in the World who when using a bow and arrow has to worry about actually shooting myself in the butt. I am terrible. That being said, I can see that a bow could be a valuable survival tool. I would not choose one for my sole hunting tool, but a good one to have. I like the idea of being able to hunt for meat without worrying about people from miles around hearing the noise of a gunshot when you are getting some meat.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> From scratch you had better find an Osage tree, an elk, obsidian, learn flintnapping and have a good knife.


Oh crap, I guess I'm SOL, all I have is a Good Knife...off to Cabela's I suppose.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love bow hunting. It has been a passion for years. If all I had was a bow and my current set of fieldcraft skills and knowledge we would eat. I think the people who survive will be the ones who can plant and know how to renew their resorces. I can clear the woods of game and a pond of fish very quickly. I would need to become a game manager instead and that is probably alot harder than just putting the smack down on some roast.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

We will eventually run out of ammunition In SHTF. Having lots of backups is what prepping is all about. 

But I prep ton of ammo Jak, how do you figure?

One group of raiders could result in one hell of a fire fight. Panicked masses will result in the need to defend yourself and family. Hunting requires ammo, unless you trap exclusively. 

Just think, a "combat load" of ammo for any given mission of a rifleman is 210 rounds in 7 magazines. And in a firefight that goes quicker than people expect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I love bow hunting. It has been a passion for years. If all I had was a bow and my current set of fieldcraft skills and knowledge we would eat. I think the people who survive will be the ones who can plant and know how to renew their resorces. I can clear the woods of game and a pond of fish very quickly. I would need to become a game manager instead and that is probably alot harder than just putting the smack down on some roast.


Good point CSI-Tech, but trying to implement a game management program on a large tract of land post SHTF would be next to impossible. Poacher Security simple would be overwhelming.

However from another recent thread it appears that a bunch of us could benefit from missing a few meals! I know I could.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have 300 acres. I think that if I focused on our two ponds and kept livestock in pens I could do well for my wife and I. I would plant a foodplot to hunt over. Eventually though, what was once vermin is now supper would become the order of the day. A good bow with a blunt will harvest all sorts of little critters from squirrels and birds to rabbits to chipmunks.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I dont think we will ever truly run out of ammo, I think you overestimate how far we will fall or how long it will take to get there but that is a matter of opinion I see myself 5-10 years post SHTF(extreme economic crisis for me btw) with much of what I have today in simpler terms. The knowledge and experience we have accumulated will not be lost it will become alot more difficult to access but on my electronic storage media alone I have enough information to build a metal fabrication shop outta basically nothing. I have enough chemical information to produce explosives and gun powder out of raw material as well as the raw material refinement processes I have maybe a criminal amount of geological date locations of mines minerals and natural resources. If you cannot name the nearest source of sulfur then I understand that you do not think you can resupply yourself but nitrates can be made with manure and urine so....Technology is simply pandoras box once its out nothing can stuff it back in short of a literal world ending event and even then it may be preserved for aliens. But thats not to say I couldnt run out of ammo before we start rebuilding I just find that to be about the lowest possibility for me because I am bugging out and that means my primary security feature is avoidance my secondary is overwhelming force unto complete destruction, which a bow would be ill suited for. 
And yes I will prolly exclusively trap because its 5-10 times more productive and allows you to focus energy on other critical tasks.
Also a combat load isnt a good example really because that level of intensity will not be matched outside of actual warfare either the raiders will get the drop on you and win fairly quickly and decisively or you will get the drop on them and do the same or one side will quickly withdraw. Since neither side has a support base neither side will commit to the extinction of itself or its resources. Predators in nature are a prime example of this they cannot afford broken limbs or infections and are therefore highly cautious and only engage when they have overwhelming odds and still end the fight as quickly as possible.

But ya always wanted to bow hunt its even been in my bio for almost two years now.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I guess we are dealing with a SHTF +100 years? I'm good for at least a few years.


Most likely senerios where we actually need to dig in to long term stores are events from which there is no return, or which will take decades to recover from.

Maybe I'm way off, but nuke war, nationwide or even a state wide EMP event, collapse of the economy/government etc. are not likely to be recovered from for decades.

Just my line of thought, I could be way off, but studying sociology makes me believe I'm not off by much.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

ApexPredator said:


> I dont think we will ever truly run out of ammo, I think you overestimate how far we will fall or how long it will take to get there but that is a matter of opinion I see myself 5-10 years post SHTF(extreme economic crisis for me btw) with much of what I have today in simpler terms. The knowledge and experience we have accumulated will not be lost it will become alot more difficult to access but on my electronic storage media alone I have enough information to build a metal fabrication shop outta basically nothing. I have enough chemical information to produce explosives and gun powder out of raw material as well as the raw material refinement processes I have maybe a criminal amount of geological date locations of mines minerals and natural resources. If you cannot name the nearest source of sulfur then I understand that you do not think you can resupply yourself but nitrates can be made with manure and urine so....Technology is simply pandoras box once its out nothing can stuff it back in short of a literal world ending event and even then it may be preserved for aliens. But thats not to say I couldnt run out of ammo before we start rebuilding I just find that to be about the lowest possibility for me because I am bugging out and that means my primary security feature is avoidance my secondary is overwhelming force unto complete destruction, which a bow would be ill suited for.
> And yes I will prolly exclusively trap because its 5-10 times more productive and allows you to focus energy on other critical tasks.
> Also a combat load isnt a good example really because that level of intensity will not be matched outside of actual warfare either the raiders will get the drop on you and win fairly quickly and decisively or you will get the drop on them and do the same or one side will quickly withdraw. Since neither side has a support base neither side will commit to the extinction of itself or its resources. Predators in nature are a prime example of this they cannot afford broken limbs or infections and are therefore highly cautious and only engage when they have overwhelming odds and still end the fight as quickly as possible.
> 
> But ya always wanted to bow hunt its even been in my bio for almost two years now.


If you are intending to use black powder guns then yea, you have a supply forever, but I think you severely underestimate the violence of hungry, angry mobs.

I mean they are still rioting in Ferguson. And that's just because a white cop shot a black criminal. Imagine when people have no food, electricity, water, food stamps, etc.

Another point to consider is that the people who make technology happen, for the most part, are the ones who believe it can never fail, and therefore are typically the first to die. These are the "someone will come save me" and "who put you in charge" and "let's just stay put and wait it out right here at the office" and "let's reason with the looters, violence is never the answer" people


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> From scratch you had better find an Osage tree, an elk, obsidian, learn flintnapping and have a good knife.


A simple bow can be made from red oak, a patch of rawhide, water, and a good knife. 
And a very good sharpener for said knife....


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

lol there's a misunderstanding there give me 210 rounds and I could end the riots in Ferguson hell I could turn the place into a ghost town. No I understand mob rules and they scare the shit outta me thats why I am buggin out your not gonna convince a mob to walk 20 miles into a forest with no roads or trails or anything to follow. Why I wont be using black powder is for me to know and for me to know but still breach and block style rifles can have a high rate of fire and are accurate so why switch to bows.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the point on bows is stealth with moderate separation. If you come onto a small property with a squad sized element, at night, without nods, or maybe even with nods, I, with a bow, could eliminate that element, with minimal risk, and maximum psychological impact should I let someone live to escape.

And believe me, I'm no rambo, just grew up hunting and using bows, spent a few years and a combat tour in the infantry, and have a rather mean personality


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I think the point on bows is stealth with moderate separation. If you come onto a small property with a squad sized element, at night, without nods, or maybe even with nods, I, with a bow, could eliminate that element, with minimal risk, and maximum psychological impact should I let someone live to escape.
> 
> And believe me, I'm no rambo, just grew up hunting and using bows, spent a few years and a combat tour in the infantry, and have a rather mean personality


OW CRAP QUOTE WORKED
I can see one but then the gig is up bows do make sound and your not at extreme ranges with a bow where distance makes it confusing and at night sound carries even better. even drawing another arrow will make sound. A scout or lone wolf I can see an element never especially if they have any clue what they are doing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A simple bow can be made from red oak, a patch of rawhide, water, and a good knife.
> And a very good sharpener for said knife....


Yes Sir as can the arrows.

You NEED the skills to make them , then, shoot them, well.

Shoot a bow without release? Ever? How about bare fingers? Takes a few months to build up the callus, so your fingertips don.t rip off. Done that. You can shoot much faster too .You ill be shooting < 25 yds but can still take a deer, elk , bear

Good bow materials are osage, locust, ash. Making arrows is also an art that needs honing. Making good strings is still beyond me .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yes Sir as can the arrows.
> 
> You NEED the skills to make them , then, shoot them, well.
> 
> ...


I am NOT a bare fingers guy. It pains us...
I shoot with a tab, which would be fairly easy to make with simple materials.
I've successfully made many flemish twist strings with man-made materials(dacron), but making one from rawhide is super simple. Soak a patch of rawhide in water, cut a spiral strip from it after it softens, tie it off up high and hang a heavy weight from it to stretch it, spin the whole thing to twist it tight. After it dries, it will be nice and thin, and super strong.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

ApexPredator said:


> OW CRAP QUOTE WORKED
> I can see one but then the gig is up bows do make sound and your not at extreme ranges with a bow where distance makes it confusing and at night sound carries even better. even drawing another arrow will make sound. A scout or lone wolf I can see an element never especially if they have any clue what they are doing.


A squad that knows what it's doing will be traveling in a wedge, or on line with 15 meter separation to sweep the area up to the target. 
A little misdirection, coupled with decent distance and continuous movement will keep them firing in the wrong direction.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> A squad that knows what it's doing will be traveling in a wedge, or on line with 15 meter separation to sweep the area up to the target.
> A little misdirection, coupled with decent distance and continuous movement will keep them firing in the wrong direction.


If you're talking about yokels coming onto you land, you might have an advantage.
A professionally trained military squad with rifles and NVGs will not be stopped by one man with a bow.
Let's not let the line between reality and fantasy become too fuzzy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

IMHO rawhide works but does not last very long compared to modern materials for bow and bow drill strings. Done that been there.

The other variaible will be moisture , that will effect the string, tension, and draw of the bow.

Again, the bow will work, but a sunny or rainy day will make a difference


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> IMHO rawhide works but does not last very long compared to modern materials for bow and bow drill strings. Done that been there.
> 
> The other variaible will be moisture , that will effect the string, tension, and draw of the bow.
> 
> Again, the bow will work, but a sunny or rainy day will make a difference


In a SHTF situation, not much will last long. That's why it's always good to learn how to remake things.
Dacron is super cheap. 1 spool can make dozens of strings. If I didn't have 4 spools already, I might look at getting more.

Another natural option would be intestinal sinew.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> In a SHTF situation, not much will last long. That's why it's always good to learn how to remake things.
> Dacron is super cheap. 1 spool can make dozens of strings. If I didn't have 4 spools already, I might look at getting more.
> 
> Another natural option would be intestinal sinew.


Point taken.

Many hours would be invested in either gut or hide sinew. As would learning to shoot such. But "we/humans" have done that in the past.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If you're talking about yokels coming onto you land, you might have an advantage.
> A professionally trained military squad with rifles and NVGs will not be stopped by one man with a bow.
> Let's not let the line between reality and fantasy become too fuzzy.


That depends on whether that one man is also trained military, and on whether he is wearing a camo pattern that nods don't see, or is well practiced in stalking. I've had soldiers wearing nods actually searching for me not notice me sitting cross-legged next to a bush from 10 feet away.

I was wearing ACUs and a PC


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

I like recurves and longbows, simple, quiet, and effective at short ranges. A decent used recurve can be got for under $100, and will last indefinitely if properly cared for. Dowells or even cane and tree shoots can be turned into arrows. broadheads can be fashioned from heavy duty banding material saw blades or any scrap metal. no bearings, wheels and multiple strings to go bad. can be strung by hand, no need for a bow vice. string can be made of many types of string.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Point taken.
> 
> Many hours would be invested in either gut or hide sinew. As would learning to shoot such. But "we/humans" have done that in the past.


I've got a sneaking suspicion that, once the power goes out, I'll have extra time on my hands.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

randy grider said:


> I like recurves and longbows, simple, quiet, and effective at short ranges. A decent used recurve can be got for under $100, and will last indefinitely if properly cared for. Dowells or even cane and tree shoots can be turned into arrows. broadheads can be fashioned from heavy duty banding material saw blades or any scrap metal. no bearings, wheels and multiple strings to go bad. can be strung by hand, no need for a bow vice. string can be made of many types of string.


As for the "can be strung by hand" part, while it is possible, it is ill advised, especially with bows that have detachable limbs. Reason being, when you use the long accepted method of hand stringing a bow (wrapping your foot through/using the ground) it warps the limbs which throws off your accuracy and wears on the bow. A stringer is easy to use, and easy to make. It has a pocket for one end of the bow, and a loop that attaches the the other end. You simply pull a string and attach your bow string. No warping or wear. It's also much easier. The actual process is similar to cocking a crossbow with a string cocker.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Holy I go away for a while and this thread takes off lol! Lots of good points and ideas as im reading through all the replies.
I actually didnt expect this to become a discussion lol I was just venting my thougts about people that keep saying "compound bows/bows are useless) Guns, bows, knives, sticks and stones, fists, these are all tools and the more you learn how to use them...
Imo traps are a great idea! An invaluable tool. Where I live is well into the middle of nowhere, just trees and animals. The use of a bow would probably benifit me more than it would a city folk dealing with hoards of raiders and what not. Im not a spray and pray type, I believe in well placed shots and concervation of resoueprces (ammo) If im faced with overwhelming numbers I gtfo of there.
Either way when it comes down to it (will do this or wont do that) goes out the window. Its now (do what ever it takes) adapt.
Im good with my hands... Scary good lol I cant think of many things I cant build given the raw materials. Even many of those materials I can manufacture. Im a welder, blacksmith, metal worker by trade but its also my hobby. My list of skills is a bit mind numbing but thats just how I was raised. 
When it comes down to it I prefere my gun or a knife first. Then bows, traps, spears and so on no particular order. But there are times a bow or spear might be a better option than a gun or a knife for that one moment.
A recurve is certainly a better option than a compound jist for its simplicity (less to go wrong)
In the past I was a decent shot with a recurve and yes can also make one from whatever.
Compounds im a little less skilled with. Either one can be repaired in the field. There are small light weight compound bow presses you can keep in a pocket if need be. Arrows are an issue true... But its just a supplement. If the bow breaks down build a bow, if that breaks down, grab a knife, if that breaks its sticks and stones and so on (see where im going) in the end its all just extras to make survival a little easier. Your best options for survival are nothing. If you can survive just about anything with nothing but the shirt on your back (and probably pants too, pants are good  then the rest of your gear plays a completely different role.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Let me throw in my 2cents. I've been shooting compound bows for 20years. I always shoot with fingers, tried a release and ended up dropping my bow. For years I drew 95# shooting three nights a week in different leagues. As is everything there are different style bows and different styles have different drawbacks. You have overdraws, Cam bows, wheel bows, a million different rests, fingers, releases, tabs.

I personally shoot a wheel bow with a full length arrow on a springy rest. It may be old school but, a 34" arrow with a 125gr broadhead developes a ton of energy. As to breaking things I've shot this bow for 12yrs. It has been in the snow and 100 degree weather, it has probably had several 1000 arrows through it. I've replaced the string once because it was 8 yrs old, that is the extent of the work done. In 12 years I've moved the sights maybe 2 or 3 times. If it don't hit what I'm aiming at, I did something wrong. It is wisper quiet at 265ftsec. I can have every arrow touch at 35 yards. I can shoot with a rifle strapped across my back. 

With proper cover and mobility from an elevated position (roof top) I could make it a very bad day for someone. If I could get 4 or 5 to line up. I could drive a 1.5" broadhead threw all of them.

All this being said this would be an awesome method to take out a leader or two. Rate of fire does suck, through.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> No MOA at 1000 yards ? Actually bows can be quite accurate out to 1000 yards competitively.


When I read this I said to myself "Mark, (Mark always talks to Mark in First person) that is BS!"

After doing some research.. there is a 1,000 yard record set over 300 years ago.... so I doubt that 1,000 yard shots are common place...

most LONG DISTANCE shooting is between 100- 300 yards... longer distances require a helper to let the shooter know they are at the proper angle


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> When I read this I said to myself "Mark, (Mark always talks to Mark in First person) that is BS!"
> 
> After doing some research.. there is a 1,000 yard record set over 300 years ago.... so I doubt that 1,000 yard shots are common place...
> 
> most LONG DISTANCE shooting is between 100- 300 yards... longer distances require a helper to let the shooter know they are at the proper angle


Not that it matters all that much, since this thread is almost a year old, but the current record for longest accurate archery shot is held by an armless archer at a hair over 930 feet. That's 310 yards for those keeping score at home.
If you think about it, this armless archer might be the only human to be able to pull off this shot because he uses the largest muscle groups in the body to shoot a much stronger bow. I doubt we'll ever see an archer beat this using their arms, which are considerably weaker than leg and back muscles.

A 1000yd shot from a non-assisted bow held by a human is impossible. A trebuchet could likely do it, but not a handheld bow. The physics just don't play well.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree with you Kauboy ,


----------



## MarkRobins74 (Sep 28, 2016)

I really want to get a SHFT survival / hunting bow, but I really don't want a compound bow. They're too big and bulky to carry around, along with a BOB or other supplies. I've been thinking about something like this Spectre compact bow. http://www.readytribe.com/the-best-survival-bow. Any thoughts on that one or another smaller, lighter weight bow that could work?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

MarkRobins74 said:


> I really want to get a SHFT survival / hunting bow, but I really don't want a compound bow. They're too big and bulky to carry around, along with a BOB or other supplies. I've been thinking about something like this Spectre compact bow. The Best Survival Bow ? Ready Tribe. Any thoughts on that one or another smaller, lighter weight bow that could work?


I looked it up , it looks ok to me for a back up plan in your BOB .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Same bow I used in mid 80-s, I shot arrows until they were bare aluminum. 20 30 40 50-yrd course/range, until I hit 3 in a row 4" bulls eyes ( actually could not afford targets then, feed bags, hit the 4" cow) at each target. A Golden Eagle bow , easton XX75 fletched shafts, and hunting tips


----------



## MarkRobins74 (Sep 28, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for checking it out for me. I'll definitely put it on the short list.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I love guns and archery. In a survival situation I would prefer a re-curve bow to anything else with the understanding I didn't need it for self defense but for protein. 

1) There Quiet
I have seen people miss there animal and have a second chance just due to the fact the animal had no idea what was happening and the shot did not spook.

2) Simple
unlike compound bows they are simple and easy to repair but less likely to break or have a problem. 

3) Reusable Ammunition:
I shoot a compound as of right now and I have been shooting the same arrows for three years. I am finally down to three good ones after starting with a half dozen. 

The one problem is a re-curve takes time and practice to become effective.


----------



## t.patriot (Jan 14, 2017)

For bows, with my physical limitations, I went for cross and compound first. I have an older Bear compound in the process of being rigged for bow fishing and a recently-purchased cross bow for other stuff. I used to have a Bear recurve years ago, 45lb, and I would like to get another for just in case. I love options...and backups...and backup options.

I'm not great with a bow. I'd need lots of practice just to be passable for close-in work with a recurve or compound bow. Of course, bow fishing isn't generally a long-range affair. I'm hoping the cross bow helps me be more accurate out a little further.

However, there's no guaranty that I will be alone when I bug out so, either way, since I have plenty of other options already, I don't mind spending a few dollars on a few stringed options. Who knows, I might look at spears and atlatls next ;-).


----------

